# kaupan päältä (?)



## japanilainen

Hi!

I was driking a cup of coffee and this cafe employee was going around the table and removing the cups on the table. When he was approaching  my table he said, (if I understood him correctly) "Kaupan päältä!"

I don't know whether he said this thing to me, or to other person at the cafe. If he said this to me, I would've answered something but... Can you guys give me a hint as to what he meant exactly? 

Thank you so much!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

_Kaupan päältä_ isn't an expression that is used in Finnish; at least not in ordinary circumstances. _Kaupan pää*lle* _is a standard phrase meaning _into the bargain: I'll throw these CDs into the bargain if you buy this CD player._ (Annan nämä cd-levyt kaupan päälle, jos ostat tämän cd-soittimen.)

The attendant probably said something else as _kaupan päälle_ doesn't fit the context.


----------



## Hakro

Just a guess: Maybe the employee said "Toinen kupillinen kaupan päälle" (the second cup free of charge), which seems to be quite common in Finnish coffee shops today.


----------



## Katyax

I have to say that "kaupan päälle" sounds a bit weird and out of context when talking about another cup of coffee free of charge. Do they really say so in Finland these days? For me, another cup of coffee for free would be "santsikuppi" and in case they offer you a cinnamon roll or a bun for free, that would be "kaupan päälle".

I haven't been in Finland for some time so I may not be up-to-date of the current Finnish.


----------



## Hakro

Welcome to the forum Katyax! Where do you live?



Katyax said:


> I haven't been in Finland for some time so I may not be up-to-date of the current Finnish.


"Santsikuppi" is a slang word that is hardly understood by all Finns, but "kaupan päälle" is an old saying easily understood by anyone.

Of course, the correct expression would be "toinen kupillinen ilmaiseksi", as I've seen it written in some coffee shops.


----------



## Katyax

Hi again,

I agree that kaupan päälle is understood by everyone, but for me it is still a bit strange when talking about coffee or beverages. Toinen kuppi ilmaiseksi would be the correct expression, as you said.

I live in Mexico City, before coming here I lived in Portugal and also in Belgium for some time. I've been lurking here for ages since I use these forums on a daily basis but did not want to sign up for some strange reason


----------



## DrWatson

Hakro said:


> "Santsikuppi" is a slang word that is hardly understood by all Finns, but "kaupan päälle" is an old saying easily understood by anyone.


I think "santsikuppi" is a common expression around here, I have even seen it written on a sign in some cafés. Of course, "toinen kuppi ilmaiseksi" is less ambiguous, but in my mind "santsikuppi" is perfectly understandable.


----------



## Gavril

What does _santsi_ mean by itself? Is it a shortened form of another word?


----------



## Hakro

_Santsi_ is a military slang word, originally meaning extraordinary field practice, drilling. Later the verb _santsata_ has got a second meaning: to take another portion of food. So every man who has done his military service sure knows these words, and probably most of the women understand them too, but they are still slang words.


----------



## japanilainen

I get to know the new word -- the beauty of wordreference forums!


----------



## Hakro

japanilainen said:


> I get to know the new word -- the beauty of wordreference forums!


I learn a new word practically every time I visit the WR forums. That's why I'm here every day - it means at least 356 new words every year!


----------



## japanilainen

You remind me of the fact (myth?) that Finnish language lacks (or so they say) a comprehensive dictionary of its own language (like Oxford English Dictionary). Does it have to do with the lack of language research, perhaps motivation and money is not enough?


----------



## Hakro

japanilainen said:


> You remind me of the fact (myth?) that Finnish language lacks (or so they say) a comprehensive dictionary of its own language (like Oxford English Dictionary). Does it have to do with the lack of language research, perhaps motivation and money is not enough?


In my opinion the _Nykysuomen sanakirja_ (from the fifties) with about 200,000 entries is quite a comprehensive dictionary, although they say that the Finnish language has at least one million words. The more modern (2006) Finnish dictionary, _Kielitoimiston sanakirja_, has less than 100,000 entries.

There is a difference between a Finnish dictionary and the (Oxford or other) English dictionary. They accept in the English dictionaries foreign words that have been used once or a few times in English texts. In Finnish, it usually takes at least to decades to accept a (Finnish form of a) foreign word in a dictionary.

Of course, money is another problem, but our _Kielitoimisto_ is doing a fine job with the resources they've got.


----------

